# Help w/ coding extensive surgery



## 01085585 (Jun 21, 2011)

Our coding department is stuck.... Our surgeon performed several surgeries and I know some are inclusive with others but I need help or a direction to follow

1. exploratory laparotomy
2. lysis of extensive intraabdominal adhesions
3. excision of a severely adherent large abdomnial wall repair mesh with enterotomy due to very severly adherent bowel, which could not be otherwise excised from the mesh.
4. Abdominal wall component seperation w repair of recurrent incisional  hernia 
5. Repair of small bowel enterotomy


----------



## mcpalmeter (Jun 21, 2011)

Check the CPT Assistant articles referenced next to the codes in CPT. Refer to the NCCI Edit Policy Manual, particularly chapter I, pages I-3, I-4, and I-9.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 23, 2011)

*Please post in GENERAL SURGERY forum*

Please post your question in the GENERAL SURGERY forum.  This is the employment forum.

Also, *for an accurate response to surgical coding questions, always post the scrubbed op note *with your question.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

